# lake city



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

any of you guys ride the lake city area? i have a cabin 5 miles north of 55 just off 7 mile. seems every year we get snow just in time to ride december 1st. gotta love lake effect snow.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have a few buds over that way and we ride with them quite a bit. Sometimes it will be a big group of guys/gals. Other time its the boys riding off trail.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

hey salmon bum... gonna be at hollywood bar opening weekend?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Never heard of that place. Where is it? I usually spend the opening weeked in Pelston/Alanson area. The last 3 yrs they have had best snow on the 1st.


----------

